

Hacker news IRC channel? - schtog

I use IRC quite a lot to quickly find the solution for small problems that Google doesn't solve.<p>However all channels are fairly specialized and I sometimes feel the need to discuss more general concepts that span several categories. That is normally not appreciated on IRC, you'll be asked to stay on topic.<p>Hacker news feels like this endless well of knowledge that can be tapped and it would be cool to have a Hacker news channel on IRC.
======
paulgb
Apparently #startups on freenode is what most people use.

For lisp stuff, you can find a lot of people in ##sicp on freenode.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436479>

------
rsayers
I think #startups on irc.freenode.com is more or less the official channel.

<http://ircstartups.pbwiki.com/>

